# MIME-TYPE Erklaerung, Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server



## Patrick89 (11. Jan 2015)

Guten Abend,

zu meinen Kenntnissen kurz:

Ich kannund habe schon Server / Client Anwendungen geschrieben die Text oder Dateien senden und empfangen koennen. Damit kann ich umgehen.

Was ich leider noch nicht so ganz verstehe, sind die MIME-TYPEN.... Wofuer sind die denn genau da? Brauche ich die denn Unbedingt?

Mein Ziel war es einen einen RTSP Server zu schreiben, sodass dann ein MediaPlayer die Audio oder Video Datei streamen kann. Ich habe mir dazu auch einige Sourcecodes angeschaut und soweit auch alles verstanden... Die Datenuebertragung ist ueber Sockets und Input-Outputstreams ja gleich etc. Leider verstehe ich nicht ganz warum ich die MIME-TYPES schicken muss etc.

Nehmen wir mal an, das der MediaPlayer RTSP faehig ist... Da muss doch dann eine  bestimmte Kommunikation stattfinden.

Bin gerade ein bisschen Ratlos und brauche Hilfe bei dem Thema!!!

Vielen Dank!!

Gruss
Patrick


----------



## Tobse (11. Jan 2015)

Geht es dir jetzt um Mime-Types oder um RTSP?

Mime-Types sind eine genauere Beschreibung von Daten als eine Dateiendung. Sie werden zwar auch bei Dateien benutzt (bspw. *.txt => text/plain, *.ogg audio/ogg) aber auch wenn Daten zwischen Anwendungen ausgetauscht werden (bspw. Drag&Drop vom Explorer in ein Programm).
Nötig sind sie nicht unbedingt aber sie erleichtern das "Interpretieren" oder "korrekte Verarbeiten" ungemein.


----------



## Patrick89 (12. Jan 2015)

Vielen Dank erstmal!

Also mir geht es um beiden so zu sagen....

Was ich mir gerade nicht so ganz vor meinem Geistigen Auge vorstellen kann ist die Kommunikation...

Wenn ich den MediaPlayer nutze vom JFM um Audio oder Video zu streamen, wie wuerde denn die Kommunikation aussehen?

Reicht es wenn ich am Server einen Socket oeffne, dann den Client akzeptiere und dann einfach einen outputStream oeffne und die Daten (in dem Falle einen OutputStream der auf eine Datei zeigt) rueber schiebe???

Oder muss ich Requests annehmen und an den Client schicken???
Bei den Requests kommen halt dann die MIME-TYPES zu Geltung....

Ich hoffe das es so halbwegs kalr ist was ich meine???


----------



## Tobse (13. Jan 2015)

Es ist eher das letzte. Es sind aber wahrscheinlich keine Requests sondern eher eine durchgehende Kommunikation. 

Ließ dir doch einfach mal ein paar links zu RTSP durch. Es gibt auch ein RFC-Dokument, nach dem du dich richten kannst.


----------

